# Deacon chewing on a coconut



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Went to Key West last week and brought home some chew toys for my boy. They are definitely a hit and nothing but the ice cream truck could pull him away from tearing the husk off. I was also playing with the new fish eye lens.























































MMMMmmmm Ice cream!!








Still wanting more....he's a pig


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Deacon looks awesome! Great pics mmmmmm ice cream I think I'll have some of that.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww, he is sooo sooo adorable. I just love that patch over his eye. Great pictures!!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you. Hopefully he’ll grow in to those wrinkles of his


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh i hope he DOESNT grow into the wrinkles they are SOOOOOOOOO cute!!! heeheeee!! man, i want to go to key west and bring home coconuts


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh wow I remember how little deacon was .. He grew up so fast! He got so big and is all grown up now what a cutie !


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey! I love the wrinkles!!

He is so cute! He's my kind of guy...I love me some ice cream too!

BTW, your lab is very cute too!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Patch eye'd babies are awesome! 

Cute shots!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the wrinkles too so adorable!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

A few weeks ago he tore up a big trash bag we set out after a party. Ashtrays were dumped in there but he was after the hot wings . Anyway by the time I discovered what he was up to my driveway was cowered in plastic cups, napkins and tin foil, it was a mess. And Deacon was hiding behind my car covered in black cigarette ashes. He looked like a junkyard dog with all the black in those wrinkles. I wish I had taken a pic cause he looked like a evil dog. I wrested him to the tub and he received a thorough scrubbing, which he hates! Hahaha he’s lucky he’s so damn cute


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those pictures are great!!! He is enormous!!! Looks like he's having a blast with that coconut and dang I wish I had the fish eye lens on my camera that is too cool!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

SadieBlues here is a pic of him then and now with the same bike tire. yeah he's getting there


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

HAHA Oh that's adorable!!!


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

DIG THE PATCH


----------



## pitbullangel (Apr 1, 2009)

cute boy. love the tire pics


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

oh wow lol...  is that a coconut! I have heard of tires, sticks, shovels, and planters but never a coconut lol


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

my dog goes CRAZY for tires! your dog is soo cute...he is lovin that coconut too


----------

